# Framing Plywood



## jarm63 (Aug 12, 2008)

I am a novice with big ideas. Recently my nephew has come to live with me and in an attempt to interest him in woodworking I have suggested that we build a desk for his room.

I plan to use plywood for the main field and frame with a 1 1/2-2" mitered border. I intend to use tongue and groove but I can't remember, nor find in my many books, if it is okay to glue this joint all the way around. He wishes to draw and paint his own design on the desk top and I am concerned with the joints separating too much and ruining his design.

Any ideas, suggestions? The entire project will be painted and I intend to use birch plywood and poplar.

Thanks,
Joseph


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

There is no reason to fear glue on your project. Plywood is the most stable product we have to work with outside of MDF due to the alternating grain direction on the individual layers. But, if you are intending to paint this project, why not use MDF. It takes paint well and will normally be less expensive.

Ed


----------



## jarm63 (Aug 12, 2008)

I thought of using MDF but I am not certain how it will hold up to heavy use. I plan on this being his homework center but he is planning a lot of items on top of it some of them quite heavy.


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

Two layers of 3/4 MDF will be strong enough to hold anything he can lift to put on it.


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

One other note on MDF: be sure to use a good dust mask when you cut it. The dust is micro-fine and nasty to your lungs.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

jarm63 said:


> I thought of using MDF but I am not certain how it will hold up to heavy use. I plan on this being his homework center but he is planning a lot of items on top of it some of them quite heavy.


The cabinets, shelves and work tops in my shop are all MDF. Plenty rugged but inexpensive to replace if considered necessary. It machines very well also so you might consider using the waste strips you'll get when you cut your sheet to size to create your edging rather than buying the poplar? Nez pas?

Ed


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I am guessing MDF holds up better up in the northern state, because down south it is only used in speaker boxes. I read on the forum alot where MDF is almost perferred over plywood. Most carpanter down south consider it junk. But hey if it stays together up north use it.

I may be the only one out here, but I would go plywood. If it where to ever get wet, it would hold up better.

edp Please dont take my opinion as offencive. There is a big differance in climate from north to south.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Just about any substrate will dent with certain types of impact. Many substrates will work, and MDF is the least expensive, smooth and heavy. Any plywood will read its grain after being painted. Maple would likely be the least to show grain relief.

An alternative might be to use any substrate and use tempered masonite (hardboard) as a top. Make a wood edging to cover the edge of the substrate and the masonite. Later, if it gets damaged or needs replacement just pop it out and drop another one in. It's very hard, very smooth, and very cheap.


----------



## jarm63 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for all of the input. This weekend is the planned start and I will let you all know how it turns out.

Joseph


----------



## coolpete234 (Aug 13, 2008)

Some helpful points in this thread. Hows current progress Joseph?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

WDChew said:


> Two layers of 3/4 MDF will be strong enough to hold anything he can lift to put on it.


Two layers will be VERY heavy. Just use sufficient supports under one layer and it will be very sturdy.

George


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

build a small box w/ 1x2's and put "studs" every 8 inches or so. Kinda like your building a mini wall with mdf instead of drywall :thumbsup:


----------



## jarm63 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Update*

I apologize for not getting back sooner. My project has been delayed due to plumbing problems under my slab home. For this project I decided to actually make a working drawing to use. I first did it by hand on graph paper and then I discovered Google SketchUp. SketchUp took some getting used to and I still do not have the entire process down but I am getting better. This is my first CAD program.

I have used the late nights designing and re-designing certain parts. One thing that I decided to do was to build a cabinet frame under the main desktop out of poplar for the desktop to rest upon. The 2 1/2 " apron will more than hide the framework. Unwittingly I used the suggestions of GeorgeC and TheRecklessOne.

SketchUp is a free download and is found here:
http://sketchup.google.com/

Thanks and I will update again in two weeks.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> Just about any substrate will dent with certain types of impact. Many substrates will work, and MDF is the least expensive, smooth and heavy. Any plywood will read its grain after being painted. Maple would likely be the least to show grain relief.
> 
> An alternative might be to use any substrate and use tempered masonite (hardboard) as a top. Make a wood edging to cover the edge of the substrate and the masonite. Later, if it gets damaged or needs replacement just pop it out and drop another one in. It's very hard, very smooth, and very cheap.


I use hardboard to cover my assembly table in just that fashion and for just that reason. Works very well.

To prevent plywood from reading its grain though, apply a coat of shellac before painting.


----------



## redwolves (May 8, 2009)

> SketchUp is a free download and is found here: http://sketchup.google.com/


 It's a shame they don't have a linux port, yet.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

WDChew said:


> Two layers of 3/4 MDF will be strong enough to hold anything he can lift to put on it.


It will also be so heavy you may not want to move it around in the room.

G


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> It will also be so heavy you may not want to move it around in the room.
> 
> G



How often do desks get moved around?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Hey Guys this is an older post 9-08-08*



jarm63 said:


> I apologize for not getting back sooner. My project has been delayed due to plumbing problems under my slab home. For this project I decided to actually make a working drawing to use. I first did it by hand on graph paper and then I discovered Google SketchUp. SketchUp took some getting used to and I still do not have the entire process down but I am getting better. This is my first CAD program.
> 
> I have used the late nights designing and re-designing certain parts. One thing that I decided to do was to build a cabinet frame under the main desktop out of poplar for the desktop to rest upon. The 2 1/2 " apron will more than hide the framework. Unwittingly I used the suggestions of GeorgeC and TheRecklessOne.
> 
> ...


It's been 10 months since this last reply! bill


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh NO da mdf gremlins got him LOL Man I hate mdf. What is very nice tho is Ultralight MDF surprised nobody mentioned it. 
My thoughts ran to MDO that gets ya the best of all worlds for that project.
Ya git the mods done yet Wood? LOL LOL Y knot? ya had 10 minutes:laughing::laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*The post is 10 months old!*

He's gonna get back with us tho :blink:zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz:thumbdown: bill


----------



## jarm63 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Project Cancelled*

Hey everyone! I didn't realize it had been so long since I posted here. It has been hectic.

This desk project was cancelled due to a lack of interest by my nephew. In February he moved back in with his mother, therefore it will probably never get built. I did complete a simple sketchup file that is very basic and actually not too good, but it does show the overall design. I don't know how to show it to you though.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

jarm63 said:


> Hey everyone! I didn't realize it had been so long since I posted here. It has been hectic.
> 
> This desk project was cancelled due to a lack of interest by my nephew. In February he moved back in with his mother, therefore it will probably never get built. I did complete a simple sketchup file that is very basic and actually not too good, but it does show the overall design.* I don't know how to show it to you though*.


While looking at your S/U model....
Under <FILE>, select EXPORT.
Choose 2-D, and it will be exported to wherever you specified as a "PNG" file.

PNG files can be opened with Word, AND this forum will accept them as regular attachments. I've done close to a hundred this way.


----------



## jarm63 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Willie T. Here is my rudimentary design.


----------

